# Vasectomised male ferret



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

has anyone ever had this op not work? or had it fail with one of their own ferrets or someones they know? (ie not heresay). im looking into getting my (currently intact) male a vasectomy so he can bring my girls out of season but iv just phoned a vets for a quote and been told they wont do it as it 'dosent work'. now i know a lot of people who have quite a few ferrets who keep a vasectomised hob and they've never had any problems regarding 'reconnecting' (receptionists words not mine), so im just curious if anyone on here has had problems? thanks in advance.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

There is many many threads on the ferrets forums every year about it failing or reversing.
Lots of kits born every year to v-hobs.
We had 4 ferrets in this year ( family group of 3 jills and 1 v-hob - couple of weeks later and there was 15 kits - already pregnant when they arrived )
I would not do it personally but thats also cause i think its cruel that he has to live by himself most of the year and be full of hormones etc.
I find it much kinder to neuter them all


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I worked in ferret rescue on and off for years and a lot of extra babies got chucked at the sanctuary every year after people used vasectomised hobs to bring their jills out of season. It regularly reverses and I wouldn't trust it at all. 

Kat


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, it CAN fail in humans, too, so I don't see why it couldn't on other animals.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I used to keep 4 jills and 1 vacectomised hob together. I had the hob with them for about 4 years he took them out of season and they never had kits so it worked for me.


----------



## tonyand cath (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi,
My male has been fully castrated but can still can bring a jill out of season. You do not get the hassle that comes with a hormonal male but he still knows what to do!


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Rico said:


> I used to keep 4 jills and 1 vacectomised hob together. I had the hob with them for about 4 years he took them out of season and they never had kits so it worked for me.


We had four females (sadly now only 2 - they are/were all ten years old, though, so they'd done well!), and they've had a vasectomised hob in with them for the last six or seven years. He lives with them permanently, and we've never had any problems at all. Or any kits.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Well, it CAN fail in humans, too, so I don't see why it couldn't on other animals.


This happened to family friends.... 

One failed vasectomy, three more kids and a couple of paternity tests and epic family fights later...

They decided that the vasectomy had *maybe* reversed a bit!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for the replys everyone. making me even more confused but thank you anyway :lol2: noone i know keeps there vasectomised hobs seperate but with 3 possibly 4 jills he will be required to take out of season the possibility of a reconection is something i will have to think seriously about. thanks again.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I work at an exotic vets and we don't advise neutering males at all, we advise using a hormone implant!


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Not enough info done on the implant for me to use it yet as "birth control" 
Have several with it for adrenal but until we really know the long term effects of the implant ( eg 8-10 yrs down the line - several implants in a ferret etc ) then we wont use it.
Also there is some talks about how long it lasts ( 12-18-24 months ) 
I can see a lot of jills getting pregnant if it wear off sooner then expected etc.
We will certainly continue to neuter all ferrets that come in here - only adrenal cases we have ever had here have been in late neuters ( 18 months + ) none of our "early" neuters ( 5-6 months ) have had any problems and we must have neutered a good 300+ over the last 7-8 yrs of varying ages.


----------

